# uh oh, projector help.



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, My projector after 2450 hours has started flickering and changing colors. I found this vid on you tube thats happening to my projector. Same model and everything-




At first I thought it was the lamp but now I think it may be the color wheel, whatever that is. It will work for about 15 min and then it starts flickering. I tried taking it down off the ceiling and cleaning it with some air. Then I put it on high altitude mode to run the fans full blast and it helped but it will still start doing it occasionally. Could it be the lamp or do you think its the color wheel? Please, you gotta help me!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd guess lamp. Especially after all those hours.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

I got a new lamp on the way. It should get here sometime before Saturday so we'll see. However, I've found that if I put the projector in cinema mode, it will start flickering in about 10 min. Then if I put it back in user mode it takes a while but will stop. I think the heat is whats causing the problem. Do you still think its the lamp? I sure hope thats all it is.raying:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The heat causes the filament to expand/contract. My money is on the bulb. :T I had a flicker on my old Mitsu HC3000. When I switched to full mode (can't recall if that was the exact term in the menu) from eco mode the flicker would go away for awhile. Ended up sending it to Mitsubishi as it was under warranty and they replaced the bulb.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Add another vote for lamp. Flickering leads to very low output to no output. That's the preferred "death". Other bulbs just explode; rarer, but be happy with the flickering  

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If it is the color wheel they are pretty easy to replace. But I suggest never going above 2k on a bulb. I always replace the bulb and save the partiall living bulb for emergencies.


----------



## styels (Nov 17, 2009)

Definetly go to a 2k bulb


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

That sound comforting, I'll change the lamp when it gets here and let ya'll know if that fixes it. Thanks


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Guys, I replaced the lamp over the weekend and put maybe 10 hours on it and noticed that after a couple of hours, it started flickering again. I put the projector back in high altitude mode again (running the fans full speed but leaving it in movie mode) and now I can use it a good while longer but eventually it will start again. Especially if I close the door cause it gets real hot in there. It never did this before and am worried it may get worse. Do you guys think I should send it in for repair? How much does that cost? Is there a cheaper way to fix it or should I try to find a better way of keeping it cool? The temp lights not comming on but I really think its the heat causing it. It gets crazy hot!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How old is it? Is it still under warranty? My second guess would be the ballast. On my HC3000 I was told it was either the bulb or the ballast, mine was the bulb. 

What I would do at this point would be to call Optoma and see what they say. You may also want to post a question in the Service and Support forum to see if Leonard can help at all.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Optoma products are very difficult to service, as they do not provide any service support at all, and won't even sell you many parts. They want you to send everything to them. My first guess would be a ballast or PS problem, or an iris problem if the unit has one. Thermal problems can be found sometimes with heating and cooling techniques.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

I got it in June of 2007 so the warranty is long over. I'll try calling Optoma and see what they say. I'm worried it will cost more to fix than it would be to just replace the thing. Thanks for the help.


----------

